# McGraw Ford turkeys



## Bowsniper100 (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it bow only during turkey hunts? How are the turkey numbers...I've seen deer not so much on turkey.
Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 9, 2013)

You can use a gun on turkey.


----------



## chadf (Mar 9, 2013)

Locals done killed those birds out & didn't sign them out.

I did call up a yote there, her bones are probably still in the tree fork, next to someones patio chair....... 

Better get there early, or you'll miss the biscuit truck that delivers to the truck load of hunters that show........

Shoot straight !


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Mar 9, 2013)

That busy .... Wow


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 10, 2013)

A guy got shot over there turkey hunting a few yrs ago. I guess somebody thought he was a gobbler!!


----------



## Jhunter_00 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sumbody said that the locals don't want you hunt it so they just tell folks its covered up. Is that true? If them biscuits is from Sisters, I'm gunna be there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2013)

Its a better place than what the signout sheet shows. I believe that. It is pretty small though. Turkeys seem to use private land around the wma better. Just from what I've saw and I hunted it before it was ever a wma.


----------

